
Show HN: Open source kanban/scrum project management - dragonsh
https://taiga.io/
======
iogf
Interesting django project. I was curious about comments regarding
[https://arcamens.com/](https://arcamens.com/) in comparison to taiga.

Arcamens is also a django project.

------
gitgud
FYI, the biggest button on the page "Watch Video" returns an error; "Sorry,
This video does not exist."

Although there's 300,000 users stated, my first thought was that it was an
unfinished demo...

~~~
dragonsh
Please take a look at
[https://github.com/taigaio](https://github.com/taigaio), in our team we have
been using it for 3 years. It works great and serve as a very good example of
a beautiful written, well tested AngularJS single page app with Python Django
powering the backend API. Also look at event notification part and good
quality responsive app, works great even on mobile phones. You can find a
respiratory of designs where you can even see the svg source of design files
for UI. Only small subset of open source Project have such level of work
available publicly.

